# Classical Covenant Theology vs Klinean Covenant Theology



## ClayPot (Sep 20, 2010)

What are the overarching differences between classical reformed covenant theology (e.g., Witsius) and Klinean covenant theology? Perhaps I'm using the terms poorly and I know that not all will agree with pitting these two viewpoints, but I'm just wondering as I continue to try and make sense of covenant theology (after coming from a dispensational background). I've read Horton's Introducing Covenant Theology (formerly God of Promise) and have Witsius on the shelf, but was hoping for a primer in the mean time. Thanks.


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## eqdj (Sep 21, 2010)

Joshua,
I'm sorry no one has responded to your question yet.
I found this statement helpful in studying Covenant Theology:


> Generally speaking, there were four different views concerning the nature of the Mosaic Covenant espoused by the seventeenth-century Puritans. First, the Mosaic Covenant was a covenant of works. Second, the Mosaic Covenant was a subservient covenant. Third, the Mosaic Covenant was a mixture of the Covenant of Works and the Covenant of Grace. Fourth, the Mosaic Covenant was the Covenant of Grace.
> The difficulty in classifying the various Puritans according to these four categories is that “many of them held several of the different views in varying combinations.” As a result, some divines seemed confused and contradictory. Other divines use the same terminology of the various classifications but in different senses. Moreover, many theologians within the same general category differ on the various details of the Mosaic Covenant. Nonetheless, if we are careful to make the necessary distinctions, these four classifications are both necessary and useful. After all, the Puritans themselves employed them.


 - D. Patrick Ramsey, “In Defense of Moses”, Westminster Theological Journal 66.2 (Fall 2004); 
In favour of Kline's position see Mark Karlberg's COVENANT THEOLOGY IN REFORMED PERSPECTIVE: Collected essays and book reviews in historical,biblical, and systematic theology
For another view see cf. James T. Dennison, Jr., Scott F. Sanborn, Benjamin W. Swinburnson “Merit or Entitlement in Reformed Covenant Theology” The Journal of Northwest Theological Seminary, Volume 24, Number 3 (December 2009)


----------

